# اعمل توقيعك بنفسك



## الكنيسة العربية (23 يونيو 2007)

هذي مجموعهة من المواقع الجميلة لكتابة اسمك او توقيعك او اي شي في تفكيرك 
مع صور التراحيب وعمل توقيع فلاش او بنر يوجد الكثير من الميزات الحلوه اكتشفها بنفسك 
وخليك محترف
تفضلو المواقع
اكتب اسمك بأي شكل من اشكال الجليتير 
http://www.glittergraphics.us
اكتب اسمك بالنار 
http://www.flaming****.com
اكتب اسمك بالخط اللي يعجبك (( اكثر من 10 خطوط ))
http://cool****.com
اكتب اسمك بالدم 
http://bloodyfingermail.com/message.php
اكتب اسمك بخط ريال مدريد 
http://fonts.golden*****************...n/font2/Exotic
اكتب اسمك بالجليتير الأكثر من رائع 
http://glitter.hotfreelayouts.com
اكتب اسمك بالجليتير القلوب 
http://www.pimpmyspace.org/myspaceglitter****.php
اكتب اسمك بالجليتير و اختار الشكل اللي يعجبك
http://www.glittermaker.com/index.php
http://www.all-yours.net/glitter
http://www.dreamy-delight.com/glittermaker
http://www2.glitteryourway.com
اكتب اسمك على مؤشر الماوس برنامج 
http://www.axdn.com/us/download/bin/AXCursors4
اكتب اسمك بالصيني 
http://www.mandarintools.com/chinesename.html
اكتب اسمك بالياباني 
http://www.aramta.com/page78.htm
اكتب اسمك باللغة الفرعونية 
http://195.8.72.23/e-name.htm 
اكتب اسمك بالاتيني 
http://www.2on.com
و هذا الموقع يخليك تكتب اسمك بالماي 
وتعمل تصاميم على كيف كيفك

http://www.dreamtype.com/demo.html



ممكن اعطيكم امثلة


----------



## استير (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع 
تسلم ايديك


----------



## الكنيسة العربية (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

العفوا يارب يعجبكم


----------



## يوسف المطرف (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

*تسلم ايدك اخووووووووووووووووووووووووووي ماااااتقصر عالموضوووع  الطيب*


----------



## ارووجة (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

وااو
كتير حلووووووووو
ميرسي الك اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

بجد الله ينور عليك 
انت جمعت اغلب المواقع الرائعة فى هذا المجال 
واغلبهم مواقع تحفة وسهلة جدا



​


----------



## maro nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

في حاجات عرفت اعملها وحاجات لا 

ميرسي ليكم


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

*:t14:*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

موضوع جميل قوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

*رائع جدا 
ربنا يباركك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Ramzi (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعمل توقيعك بنفسك*

الرب يباركك يا الكنيسة العربية

موضوعك جميل و ذو فائدة ...


----------

